# HDPARM & HDIO_GET_ACOUSTIC failure

## leej

Anybody come across a HDIO_GET_ACOUSTIC failure with hdparm before?  I'm not getting the problem on a yet to be deleted Red Hat 7.3 installation on the same hard disk.

```

cafe root # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 I/O support  =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  1 (on)

 nowerr       =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 1661/255/63, sectors = 26688576, start = 0

 busstate     =  1 (on)

 HDIO_GET_ACOUSTIC failed: Input/output error

```

Chipset is (Gigabyte GA-7ZXE) VIA KT133A AGPset.

	* VT8363A Memory/AGP/PCI Controller (PAC)

	* VT82C686B PCI Super-I/O Integrated Peripheral Controller (PSIPC)

I'm using the SGI XFS CVS kernel (xfs-sources 2.4.1 :Cool:  with VIA82CXXX chipset support enabled.  I disabled Intel PIIXn chipsets support (it was originally enabled by default) but that didn't cure the problem (a shot in the dark, but it was worth a try).

TIA  :Smile: 

----------

## lx

Yep have the same, but I think few drives support acoustic management. Also read that turning it on will make the drive less noisy, but will also make it slow,   :Wink: 

Don't think this is a problem, just means your drive doesn't support acoustic management, well I have tree fans making more noise. 

Cya lX.

----------

## Utoxin

Yeah. I'd just ignore that error. Probably just don't have a drive that supports the acoustic feature.

----------

## lx

 *Utoxin wrote:*   

> Probably just don't have a drive that supports the acoustic feature.

 

Who has,   :Wink:  . 

Maybe very specialised drives, that might interfer with other hardware (raid 5).?

----------

## leej

Thanks guys.  I'll stop worrying about it now!  :Wink: 

Weird how that error doesn't show up in RH7.3 though.  Maybe they patched it out of the source to stop support requests?  Hmmm...  :Smile: 

----------

